# 36 hole .120 spoke coaster brake rear hub needed



## dmk441 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm looking for a 36 hole 11 gauge or .120 spoke rear coaster brake hub and spokes.

Update:

*Found one, thanks guys*


----------

